# 50 sec rough cut for short film competition.



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

As the film group I'm in has a sponsored competition by a well known beer company 8) , I thought I'd better have a go. It is still in post production, as the editor is completing it at the moment. This version is only a rough cut I i had made up on movie maker.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Who's the bird?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Tone may I ask what model rifle is in this clip please? Looks like a semiautomatic sniper rifle.






Thanks... interesting clip =).


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice...did you know the number 8 represent infinity in numerology? Forgive me for reading into it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

∞ = unboundedness


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Angel_Ariel said:


> Very nice...did you know the number 8 represent infinity in numerology? Forgive me for reading into it.


Blimey.... :shock:

The title I was given for this competition is called 'Plenty of Time'


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Tone may I ask what model rifle is in this clip please? Looks like a semiautomatic sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - much appreciated to be appreciated 

The rifle.....I think it is a replica German SL8 semi-automatic rifle, I borrowed it from another film maker who has loads of replica stuff. So, I'm using that one for a short film I'm making at the moment with that footage.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Tone said:


> Angel_Ariel said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice...did you know the number 8 represent infinity in numerology? Forgive me for reading into it.
> ...


To be honest I'm not all that surprised...
The cool thing is that it has a meaning (to me at least) which is that she is stuck in the eternal moment, but I might just be reading into it...again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Pretty much "groundhog day".


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm glad that came across. I don't know if you noticed, but she passes the same floor twice as well.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Was that number 4?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah - where it said 2/4

It was a rough cut - granted, so it'll probably come out differently once my editor has had a stab at it. Be nice to get someone else's perspective.

Actually Roz, you still want to do a voice over? I have a DVD copy of that Super 8 film I was planning to use for a DP/DR retrospective short film (unedited) That I thought you might be interested in?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes please, I would really like that.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Superb! - I'll PM you a link once I've uploaded the footage.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...i look forward to this soooo much.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm having problems uploading it...........I'll keep you posted if I get a result.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What is the script? And would it be syncronised with the footage?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

It's will be non-sync. I'm in the process of writing it, but I'm still trying to get these other projects completed.

If you have anything you'd like to pen yourself, then by all means go for it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

May as well. Even if it's not from my own experience...

The footage is of a small girl playing isn't it?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Angel_Ariel said:


> May as well. Even if it's not from my own experience...
> 
> The footage is of a small girl playing isn't it?


Yeah, basically it's a home movie of my daughter playing with some pegs in the back garden. I'll try and get the footage telecined to tape, so I can upload it easier.

Damn Roz, you're pretty good - seeing as that was improvised. You should get a band together. Do you play an instrument?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Piano, violin and flute...but none of them to any degree. Actually I'd much rather compose because I can't perform very well. The recordings are easier because they are sort of personal to me. Because they are improvised I also feel it is a chance to express myself without rules.

If I had the chance, I'd like to make some of my songs properly...without being arrogant, I think some of the tunes would sound good in instrumentals or with proper singers. My main problem is that I would need a lyricist and someone to help arrange music from chords. I have a lot of ideas but not the experience to do that. But with the help of some musicians, some of the tracks could be quite good.

I've done a song called "how's it going" and its basically a love song...in my head I can hear orchestral strings playing an arrangement of it but wouldn't have the expertise to compose a score without repeating myself...I'd love to work with someone who knew what they were doing.

I have thought for a while that I should get serious about composing church music. I know a composer/organist who could help me with that but I'm too embarassed really to send her anything.

In my collection of about 200 songs I have a few themes which could work in the context of a music or drama...or possibly even pop.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thought I'd budge this back up the thread, as I've nearly completed the short film mentioned.

And as Roz and Darren summed up the theme pretty accurately, I thought that the '∞' symbol was more than apt for the title.


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol the second one made me laugh alot. Very clockwork orange-esque.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Ash - that's got to be one of my favourite films 8)


----------

